
‘Patches don’t have gender’: What is not open in open source software - andreasdz
https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/1461444811422887
======
bloak
The paper is from 2011 and does not seem to be freely accessible.

The abstract is smooth and pompous, but all the authors are really observing,
I think, is that more men than women are attracted to the asocial way in which
free software is usually developed; "de-legitimize" is rather overstating it.

